# Would I qualify for a Mortgage?



## Mocla (20 Jan 2010)

Age:30

Spouse’s/Partner's age:n/a


Annual gross income from employment or profession:€50,000

Annual gross income spouse:n/a


Type of employment:Civil Service


monthly expenditure €800



Rough estimate of value of home n/a


Mortgage on home n/a


Type of mortgage: 
Other borrowings – car loans/personal loans etc Credit card *none*

Savings and investments:$100,000 in deposit a/cs

Do you have a pension scheme?Yes,at work.


Do you own any investment or other property?No


Ages of children:none


Life insurance:none


What specific question do you have or what issues are of concern to you?
I would like to know if I would qualify for a mortgage.I am not permanent in my job as I have another two years to go.Can anyone advise me?Thanks in advance                                                                      ​


----------



## j26 (20 Jan 2010)

Not permanent - is that a contract job, or probation?


----------



## Mocla (21 Jan 2010)

Its a year by year contract,building up a contract of indefinite duration.


----------

